# Broken Timing Belt... Help!



## yoder (Nov 10, 2004)

I was driving down the highway today, and my engine gave out. I immediately hit the clutch and pulled over. I tried to crank the engine twice, but knew by the sound that it was serious... no bad sounds but no attempt at ignition. Tow truck took me into my local garage.

My question, should I have them replace the timing belt? Mechanic seems certain that I will have bent some valves, but I can't afford any other option. It would be a $300 gamble to see if the car will still run. What do you think?


----------



## sentra97gxe (Mar 17, 2004)

yoder said:


> I was driving down the highway today, and my engine gave out. I immediately hit the clutch and pulled over. I tried to crank the engine twice, but knew by the sound that it was serious... no bad sounds but no attempt at ignition. Tow truck took me into my local garage.
> 
> My question, should I have them replace the timing belt? Mechanic seems certain that I will have bent some valves, but I can't afford any other option. It would be a $300 gamble to see if the car will still run. What do you think?


First off what car do you have? You might get better responses if you post this in the section for your car or motor. And why can't the mechanic check to make sure nothing's screwed up?

Mitch


----------



## yoder (Nov 10, 2004)

sentra97gxe said:


> First off what car do you have? You might get better responses if you post this in the section for your car or motor. And why can't the mechanic check to make sure nothing's screwed up?
> 
> Mitch


Thanks Mitch, that's a good point.

1990 Pathfinder SE with 230,000 miles. It would be expensive to check valves, the assumption is that they are bent. The engine is an Interference engine (means pistons will contact valves if timing belt is broken).


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

I'm no expert on Valves and Timing belts, but if the belt snapped and the car was still running till you got to the side of the road, aren't the valves already bent? Replacing the timing belt seems like a moot point. No?


----------



## yoder (Nov 10, 2004)

vector03 said:


> I'm no expert on Valves and Timing belts, but if the belt snapped and the car was still running till you got to the side of the road, aren't the valves already bent? Replacing the timing belt seems like a moot point. No?


You might think. However, if the valves are bent, then it is labor cost thrown out the window. After the timing belt is replaced, then we will have a good idea on the status of the valves. If valves are bad, the timing belt comes back off and money flies from my wallet.
Options according to mechanic are $1500 for valves and belt, or new engine. He gives me about a 10% chance of success with just timing belt, but seeing how I don't have the money, if the $300 doesn't work, I will scrap the car...

Anyone interested in a 1990 pathfinder with bad valves? Selling for cheap.


----------



## vector03 (Nov 12, 2003)

_


----------

